# Emperor 400



## sir PiLF (Feb 5, 2003)

at petsmart.com its $45 but someone said its $75 at the actual store, and he said if u tell them to match it you get it for $54, whats goin on here? i wanted to get one, but i wanna get it as cheap as possible heh


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

yeah if a store does do price matching then they have to due to their regulations. Just go in and tell them the scoop and show them the info or a contact number so that they can confirm. Then they have to give you the better deal... good luck


----------



## sir PiLF (Feb 5, 2003)

if they are gonna match it, are they suppose to match it to $45? lol

and i have a question about them, i dont plan on getting a 55 gallon tank right away, but is there a way i can turn the gph rate down or anything and put it on a 20? haha cuz i need a new one for that so i can put that one on my 10 but i dont wanna buy another and then the 400 right after


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

it is adjustable. I get all most of my stuff from bigalsonline.com, they seem to always have the lowest prices. Last time I ordered a emp400 it was $39.00 (i think) and shipping is like $5.00


----------



## ezlife (Jan 25, 2003)

I just got my Emperor 400 today from big als, here as follows:

Emperor 400 $36.99
S/H $6.95
Car emperor 4-pac $8.49

total of $52.43

I installed it today as well, make sure you have room behind your tank, this thing is huge!


----------



## chaos (Feb 12, 2003)

yea I also ordered from Big Als, I tryed to get Pet solutions to price match big als, but they said they couldn't. I ordered a Ehiem 2229 wet/dry and a Emp 400 for my 90 gallon. The ehiem was only $219 at big als and $299 from pet solutions, easy choice for me. I ordered my emp for $37 from big als


----------

